# my other pets (pic heavy)



## jblayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Just thought i'd post some pics of my other pets. Enjoy


----------



## terryo (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow! You have a zoo. It was great fun seeing the pictures of hatchlings. I'm really starting to love those little guys. Some of them are just beautiful. Yuck for the snake and the mouse though. Sometimes nature can be a b--ch. Really enjoyed your pictures!


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of critters you have there 
They're all gorgeous and look very well taken care of.
Is that a teeny tiny tarantula in the one picture??


----------



## jblayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks, I love all types of critters, but i have to say I'm lovin my little leopard tortoise most of all. The baby tarantula is a Antilles pink toe (Avicularia versicolor) They are cool because they go through so many changes from hatching to adult. It will end up red and blue with hints of purple. I have lots more pics I will post in a bit.


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Love your cresteds! I have 14 of them! And two gargoyles too! Out of my 8 hatchies I've never had a baby gape at me. I always giggle at those pics! Mine are so mellow! The occasional chirp is all I get


----------



## jblayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Some babies I've hatched out











































Meg90 said:


> Love your cresteds! I have 14 of them! And two gargoyles too! Out of my 8 hatchies I've never had a baby gape at me. I always giggle at those pics! Mine are so mellow! The occasional chirp is all I get



Thanks, i had to cut down on my critters when I moved a couple months back, but i am working on a separate building for my critters so i can start breeding again. I still have 4 crested trios, but sold all my babies. got rid of a lot of inverts too.

Oh, and I've been wanting gargoyles for a long time, maybe when I get situated i'll get a pair.

some of my non reptile/invert


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 12, 2010)

Woooooooooaaa. You have a nice collection. 
Sure are some nice cresties. Are those sugar babies??!


----------



## jblayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, those are sugies, Rog and Big, lol


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2010)

What a great collection. Is that a little Brachypelma smithi? I've got two of those. Slow growers, huh? Love the versicolor too. Those are one of, if not THE, prettiest spider. I used to raise the regular pink toes in a colony in a thirty gallon tall tank. I've been getting interested in centipedes lately, may I PM you about that one?


----------



## jblayza (Jan 13, 2010)

Roachman26 said:


> What a great collection. Is that a little Brachypelma smithi? I've got two of those. Slow growers, huh? Love the versicolor too. Those are one of, if not THE, prettiest spider. I used to raise the regular pink toes in a colony in a thirty gallon tall tank. I've been getting interested in centipedes lately, may I PM you about that one?




Yes sir that is a B. smithi and they are slow growers. I personally love the pokies when it comes to tarantulas. Feel free to pm me when ever you want.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is that a hedgehog?? Those are my dream pet! I have wanted one ever since I spent some time in Germany a few years ago.

I also love your cresties and the sugar gliders! I am wicked jealous!


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Jan 14, 2010)

woow where did you get your suggies?


----------



## jblayza (Jan 14, 2010)

BethyB1022 said:


> Is that a hedgehog?? Those are my dream pet! I have wanted one ever since I spent some time in Germany a few years ago.
> 
> I also love your cresties and the sugar gliders! I am wicked jealous!



Yeah, thats Gizmo. He can be cool, but he can also be cranky.




Sulcatatortoiseman said:


> woow where did you get your suggies?



I got the sugies locally off of craigslist.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 14, 2010)

Gizmo, what a great name! I must say I am envious of your pet collection!


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 14, 2010)

nice collecion i really like the leos and cresties. That versi sling is nice too lol and that OBT is insane and is that a P. Ornata?


----------



## K412 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great collection! Your Cal King is really nice!


----------



## jblayza (Jan 14, 2010)

tortoiseman777 said:


> nice collecion i really like the leos and cresties. That versi sling is nice too lol and that OBT is insane and is that a P. Ornata?



It sure is a P. ornata



K412 said:


> Great collection! Your Cal King is really nice!



Thank you very much


----------

